# Mazzer SJ Hopper



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just starting up. Bought myself a SJ and it is missing the hopper (is that the correct name?). Any ideas where I could get a replacement at a reasonable price. Thanks in anticipation.

Geoff


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/320-gram-hopper-for-mazzer-mini-e.html


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Gthe1 - a lot of people single dose with the SJ and therefore don't use a hopper.

Standard mod is a 58mm rubber lens hood which can be had on ebay for about £6. It acts as a funnel and you can then cover with a jam jar lid or similar and use to puff out some of the retained coffee.

Another option would be a glass tube hopper. I have one 58mm one left from a group buy which you are welcome to for the cost of postage and a small donation to the forum.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nickdebug,

Thanks - I'd be very interested in your kind offer. I'm still waiting for my SJ (Ebay buy) - as it's a bit hit & miss, I'd better just wait until I have the beast in my hand before togging up with accessories for a grinder that I may never see. Looking for a coffee machine now! Can I get back to you as soon as I'm lucky enough to have the grinder

Geoff


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gthe1 I have an old SJ Hopper from the SJ I sold to Clive. I believe he sold it on so it should be fine to pass the hopper on to you if you decide you want it but I never used an SJ with the hopper, its huge.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Gthe1 said:


> Nickdebug,
> 
> Thanks - I'd be very interested in your kind offer. I'm still waiting for my SJ (Ebay buy) - as it's a bit hit & miss, I'd better just wait until I have the beast in my hand before togging up with accessories for a grinder that I may never see. Looking for a coffee machine now! Can I get back to you as soon as I'm lucky enough to have the grinder
> 
> Geoff


No problem - just give me a shout on pm when you get it sorted


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Gthe1 I have an old SJ Hopper from the SJ I sold to Clive. I believe he sold it on so it should be fine to pass the hopper on to you if you decide you want it but I never used an SJ with the hopper, its huge.


More than happy for you to pass it on FatboySlim.

I'm in a similar predicament again with Mazzer Major hopper, I never use it and it's sat in the garage. Collapsable rubber lens hood is a good option for single dosing.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your help on this. It's a bloody steep learning curve for a rookie. Keeping my fingers crossed that my SJ is not a lemon.

I've read a lot of (smuggish) members asking (and showing hi res glossy pics) if you think their super expensive grinder will match their equally super expensive espresso maker (bet they drive a beat up old fiesta!!).

So here goes - do you think my SJ (if it ever gets here ) will match my espresso machine? - well (erm..... caftiere and spoon!).

Then a whole new learning curve on espresso maker selection !!!

Thanks Guys for all your help,

Geoff


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Gthe1 said:


> I've read a lot of (smuggish) members asking (and showing hi res glossy pics) if you think their super expensive grinder will match their equally super expensive espresso maker (bet they drive a beat up old fiesta!!).


When I bought my super expensive espresso maker and grinder they did actually cost more than my super-old mk 1 RAV-4! And they do take up at least half the space in my super-small kitchen.

I don't regret it for a minute though. My first thought was 'I'm prepared to spend £200 on making nice coffee, but no more'. Well that didn't last long and the rest is history as they say.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm beginning to understand hot meal, (the rocket R58 looks really smug oops , I mean good!) -------- the force is strong in you it is!

What website for a beat up old fiesta?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes it was probably a moment of insanity but like I say I don't regret it. I can think of loads of things that I should have given priority to. But having joined this forum and found the struggle with the inconsistencies inherent in entry level kit, and having seen all the pics other members were posting up, I really started to wish I could join in the fun. When I was offered my kit from a fellow forum member, it was pretty difficult not to jump at the chance. And my beat up old car had a certain charm to it so I wasn't too bothered! Not most people's order of priority I agree!

The irony is, when you first start you can't imagine spending big bucks on kit. But the more expensive the kit, the easier it is to get good results. It's not about shiny shiny (well ok it is a bit!) or being an expert - the people that would get the benefit of good, temperature stable machines and consistent grinders are the beginners, the very people who have not yet suffered upgradeitis. And I assure you I say this as a relative newby myself.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Really hotmeal, looks like I'd better start saving. I was interested in your comment about entry level inconsistencies as this is exactly where I am. True I've got a SJ en-route but also true is I only have a caftiere. So I was advised to look for a Gaggia Classic to start with - am I aiming too low as a rookie?

Geoff


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I dunno it's up to you. A super jolly is a good grinder that will be suitable for use with machines that are some way above a Classic so you're all set on the grinder front (until you get the dreaded upgradeitis!)

A cafetiere doesn't need a fine grind anyway. I started off with a Classic. I had a PID on it to help with the temperature and a Silvia steam wand. With these mods it was not too bad but of course very different to the R58. The trouble with the classic is that the temperature is difficult to get right without the PID. And because it is a single boiler machine with a small capacity, it runs out of steam literally. To make 2 milk drinks you have to heat it up to brew temp, pull your shot, then leave it standing while you heat the machine to steam temp. Then to make the second drink you have to cool it back to brew temp again, and so on. Don't get me wrong, a modded classic is capable of making great coffee and microfoam, but it is not easy to get it right every time and doing multiple drinks if you have visitors is a royal PITA. That's really what propelled me into taking ownership of the lovely Rocket R58.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A modded Gaggia Classic is a good starting point with a decent grinder.

Apart from some of the small lever machines I'm struggling to think of a used machine under £500 that would be a significant improvement.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks guys for you advice - i notice you both have shiney top good lookers & double boilers. And I'm aware I should start simple (especially buying a new house) , but the single boiler thing is something that makes me hesitant otherwise a used Gaggia would be a no brainer. At the mo there is mostly only me drinking coffee but I don't take it black.

Geoff


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

A classic is a great way to start and can make great coffee - but only really one at a time if you're steaming milk. A great intro to espresso without spending a fortune.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Definitely buy second hand, preferably on here for quality control, and move it on here easily at no loss if you ever decide to upgrade. I still drink cafetiere coffee because the taste has a different approach which I prefer over drip , but 1st choice is almost always from the classic. I rarely drink black, almost always flat white. Even a bad ebay buy will be workable. The knowledge base in this forum is wide and the folks, as you are discovering, extremely friendly and helpful and using a classic there are a number of low-priced upgrades you can make one or two at a time which make it easy on the wallet. It's when you've done all them............


----------

